# Hitch Videos



## rtc (Sep 5, 2008)

If anyone is interested; I posted a little clip of my little hedgehog with my girlfriend. 

*removed the clip; if you'd like to see it please PM me*

Cheers,
R.


----------



## KASeNIK (Sep 1, 2008)

Cute stuff! Hedgies are always so curious!


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

aww thats one cute hedgie!


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

Beatiful hog! and a nice hedgie too!!! just kidding. my pc won't let me see the vid anyways.
(i credit reaper for that joke)


----------

